# what the heck



## fly boy (Mar 11, 2008)

now there was this book i read saying that in the dolittle raid it was yorktown and enterprise and hornet and enterpisre


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 11, 2008)

Holy crap. I am not a grammar nazi but you need to work on your spelling and grammar!


----------



## plan_D (Mar 11, 2008)

I have no idea if a question is being asked, or if a statement is being made. Nevertheless it was the USS Hornet that launched the Doolittle Raid while the USS Enterprise provided cover with its scouts and fighters.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2008)

Undoubtedly USS Hornet.

Source : MaritimeQuest - Main Page


----------



## SoD Stitch (Mar 11, 2008)

fly boy said:


> now there was this book i read saying that in the dolittle raid it was yorktown and enterprise and hornet and enterpisre



So, the enterprise is a different ship than the enterpisre? I'm confused . . . . . .


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 11, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Holy crap. I am not a grammar nazi but you need to work on your spelling and grammar!



.......and punctuation.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 11, 2008)

Now, my boy, what is the question ?

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 11, 2008)

The answer is in my sig.

TO


----------



## evangilder (Mar 11, 2008)

A simple google search would reveal everything for you...

www.DoolittleRaid.com - Home page of The Doolittle Raiders Remembered


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2008)

And nothing more to say, Evan.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 11, 2008)

fly boy I think you are confusing The Doolittle Raid with the Battle of the Coral Sea or the Battle of Midway. Those carriers were almost all the US had at the time and went into battle together in early 1942, sometimes with one or the other.

Like Plan said, Hornet and Enterprise were on the Doolittle Raid.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey TO, I thought that quote came from the Battle of Midway, not Coral Sea. Am I mistaken?


----------



## Heinz (Mar 12, 2008)

I still finding pretty awesome that they got B 25s off a carrier.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 12, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Hey TO, I thought that quote came from the Battle of Midway, not Coral Sea. Am I mistaken?



Thor, the quote is by Ray Spruance (Glen Ford) from the movie "Midway" when the first Jap Carrier sighting is reported. Don't know if it's an actual quote or just a "Hollywood" line, but it's one of my favorites. And since the image in my sig is Robert Taylor's "The Doolittle Tokyo Raiders", it seems to fit.

TO


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 12, 2008)

I agree it's a great line. I also like, "I want that 4th carrier".


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 12, 2008)

Here's another good one.....

Nagumo: "They sacrifice themselves like Samurai, these Americans". 

That's exactly what the TBD crews did.

TO


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 12, 2008)

One more............

"You know, it really smells down here. When is the last time your people took a bath?"

"I don't know. What day is it?"


----------



## Njaco (Mar 12, 2008)

yeah, that was a good line!


----------



## claidemore (Mar 12, 2008)

Just so the young aficiando don't get confused:

Hornet flew off the B25s, while Enterprise provided fighter and scout protection. There were no B25s on the Enterprise. 


Claidemore


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 14, 2008)

Good point Claidemore. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 14, 2008)

Of course there were some advancements after the war!


----------

